

Numba - a NumPy-aware dynamic Python complier [video] - gammarator
http://vimeo.com/53105906

======
synparb
There was also a lightening talk on Numba at PyData:
<http://vimeo.com/53096232>

Looking over the various talks at that conference, it looks like there is a
lot of exciting stuff coming out from the folks at continuum
(<http://continuum.io/>)

